# What's up IM



## Gatsby (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm new to the site but have known about it for many years through an old friend who was very involved here many years ago. I'm finally jumping in. I've been sitting on my ass for 3 years and just got back to the gym this week. I'm here to learn and share info with good people.  Thank you for having me


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome....​


----------



## Gatsby (Sep 2, 2018)

brazey said:


> Welcome....​


Thank you bro


----------



## botamico (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## zhong (Sep 8, 2018)

welcome


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Gatsby said:


> I'm new to the site but have known about it for many years through an old friend who was very involved here many years ago. I'm finally jumping in. I've been sitting on my ass for 3 years and just got back to the gym this week. I'm here to learn and share info with good people.  Thank you for having me



Welcome!


----------



## GarlicChicken (Nov 30, 2018)

Good to have you! I did some ass sitting myself for a while lol


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 1, 2018)

Welcome to IM


----------



## rocco-x (Dec 3, 2018)

Welcome...


----------

